# Toro stalling problems



## sharkrider2009 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a Toro z16.42 model 74325 with the B&S motor. It will start and run for a couple minutes and stall. Sometimes it will start again run for a few seconds or few minutes, sometimes not even start. I clean out the tank ,replaced the filter the oil is good. I'm wondering if the fuel solenoil is the problem? Can they be tested? If you let it set it'll restart and run and go through the whole thing again, once inawhile it'll run for an extended time,boggs down and revs back up and keeps going. Any help would be greatly appreciated, this is a friends mower that can't afford to take it in to get it worked on, so I'm trying to help out.
Thanks again


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, it could be a faulty fuel solenoid. The only way I can think to test it is to remove it from the carb and apply 12V to the connectors and observe the plunger for movement. If only one connection is present, apply the pos to the terminal and the ground to the solenoid body. Make sure the connections are clean and tight.... trace the wire and look for any and all connections.


----------



## sharkrider2009 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, any other ideas if that does'nt do it?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

There are many reasons why the mower may be exhibiting these symptoms. Currently, the issue seems to be with the solenoid and any electrical connection to it. Given the conditions many mowers are used in I always look for electrical connections and corrosion.


----------



## sharkrider2009 (Jun 18, 2010)

Removed the plunger , put it back together--didn't help. Ran and shut down again?I put the plunger back. Now it runs for about 30 seconds and shuts down.And is getting harder to start. Please give me a direction and what to try short of C4. There is a box on the side of the motor with if I remember right 4 wires. Is this a knock sensor like a car or what does it do?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Single tank?? Check the ventilation for the cap....the tank needs to breathe. 

Check for any kinks or blockages in the fuel line.... pull the line from the carb and catch the fuel in a clean container (no smoking or open flames nearby) to check for flow. When you pulled the solenoid you should have gotten a full stream of gas.


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

Bad fuel pump or clogged filter...if the solenoid was bad, it wouldnt even start...if it was the fuel cap, it would run much longer before an issue would arise...


----------



## sharkrider2009 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lines are clear, the cap has been removed with no change. The filter is brand new(clear),fills good.NO kinked lines. One side tank. It has a fuel pump? a diaphram type I guess?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, they do have a fuel pump..... now we need some numbers off of the engine:

*Engine ID*

Model and Type (make note of the code but M&T usually does it for a search)


----------



## sharkrider2009 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have 
286H770165E1
040123ZA68507
Model 74325
Toro Timecutter 16.42Z
B&S 16hp OHV powerplus

Hope this helps


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Does it look like the pic??

Pretty pricey @ $50 and I don't see a rebuild kit listed.


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

You can pick them up on ebay for 20 bucks...oem brand new. First test the fuel pump. to test, remove the gas line at the carburetor, point it AWAY from the engine so it will shoot out onto the ground or into a cup...be sure to stay away from the plug wires then unplug the spark plug wires and turn the engine over. It should pump in strong squirts...a squirt for each revolution.


----------



## sharkrider2009 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks , will try it tonight when I get home.


----------

